#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  possibly masonic symbols

## kid kunjer

my parents live in a deconsecrated church. in this church there are a number of sybols along the walls. some of them i understand, some not and i was wondering if anyone could help.
from left to right they are:

1) Snake round a pillar
2) Old fashioned knight shirt with 3 dice in a triangle top: 6 bottom left: 4 bottom right: 3
3) Two tools crossed possibly a crossbow bolt and a lotus wand.
4) Two things crossed. Chisel? A cutlass?
5) Hammer and tongues crossed.
6) Bleeding heart
7) Beehive
8) Ladder.

i've tried googlmancy to no avail. I would like to use these symbols in a project i'm working on so any information would be lovely.

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Do you know what kind of church it was?

----------


## kid kunjer

no i don't!  :Smile:  i'll try to find out...
i do know that after it was deconcecrated but before it was bought by my parents the building held some kind of a "cult" and i am not 100% sure (although it seems likely) that these carvings were original features of the church.

----------


## Eloise

What a cool place to live in. Sorry can't help with the symbols though.

----------

